# Typing Speed



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello, everyone. What is your typing speed?
My highest is 104 WPM, 3 words wrong. I've been touch typing since I was twelve. I've had a lot of time to practice. 

1: Pskelding -116
2: Starconstant -110
3: Xanados - 104
4: Chilari-50
5-Rheadin -40 

Typing Speed Test - how fast can you type?

Here is my proof Typing test score: 104 words per minute. Are you faster?


----------



## Chilari (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm much slower: 50 words per minute. But I times myself once, for 1 minute, typing whatever I felt like - just a load of rubbish going on about how I was typing to test my speed - and I got 75 words in that minute. I guess it depends, though.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah. My average is 94 WPM. 75-80 is the average typing speed of my friends, which is odd because they have been typing for as long as me. I'm actually applying for typist jobs. My C.V (Resume) is tailored to that sort of thing.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 17, 2011)

116 wpm -- I was a computer programmer about 10 years ago and hardcore IRC'er so I've had plenty of practice.  I think I'm slower now than before when I really had to grind out code for scripting languages.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

pskelding said:


> 116 wpm -- I was a computer programmer about 10 years ago and hardcore IRC'er so I've had plenty of practice.  I think I'm slower now than before when I really had to grind out code for scripting languages.


 What is your average speed?


----------



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to make a leaderboard.

1: Pskelding -116
2: Starconstant -110
3: Xanados - 104
4: Chilari-50
5-Rheadin -40


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 17, 2011)

40 words per minute  I must go to my corner to cry....


----------



## Kelise (Sep 17, 2011)

110 wpm has been my average over these past few years. I'm better when typing from my head and not looking at random gibberish words in a line. Especially when word-warring with a friend and using Write or Die.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

starconstant said:


> 110 wpm has been my average over these past few years. I'm better when typing from my head and not looking at random gibberish words in a line. Especially when word-warring with a friend and using Write or Die.


Is 110 your officially tested speed? If not, it doesn't count! =P


----------



## Kelise (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, it is. 110 wpm is my tested - random gibberish words.

I'm better than that when I get to write what I like.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, considering I'm only 18, I still have a long time to practice. I'm 104 now, so I'll be about 120 in a year or so.


----------



## Fnord (Sep 17, 2011)

77 words per minute, one missed word.  

Interestingly I'm sort of hobbled because I have very poor technique. I only use the index finger of my left hand and three fingers on my right hand.  I broke my left hand in college and was writing several papers over the period of time it had to heal so I ended getting so fast at one finger typing that I never "unlearned" it.  I imagine if i bothered to relearn it, I'd type way faster but at this point it doesn't much matter.  

People love watching me type though, because it looks so ridiculous.  My ten-key speed is ridiculous (mainly because it's all right hand).


----------



## Vandroiy (Sep 19, 2011)

Seriously: when I started trying to write a story, I typed exclusively on a mobile phone. I still do at times, to keep my speed down.

Why do you try to increase your typing speed for fiction writing? I'm very concerned that I do not take sufficient time to think about what I type. Typing speed is great when chatting or writing forum posts -- I love my Razer Tarantula, took me some time to pick a favorite keyboard -- but I cannot possibly imagine it to be the bottleneck when writing a story!


----------



## Xanados (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't think anyone here is saying that they increase their speed for fiction writing. I just type fast for any general use.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Sep 19, 2011)

You type 213 characters per minute
You have 39 correct words and
you have 0 wrong words

I was being slow...  I know I can do much better then that.
I have taken test in the past years ago that gave me a speed of over 100. But that was way back in the day when I did not have to look at the keys... I'm old and blind these days  so oh well. anywhere between 40-80 when I have to re type something I see, but if it is from my head I can still click em out at about 115 or so.


----------



## Superderek (Sep 20, 2011)

RhÃ«adÃ¯n said:


> 40 words per minute  I must go to my corner to cry....


Heh, move along sir, someone even slower here.

"Your typing speed was: 37wpm. You made 2 mistakes."
I'm naturally slower at writing by hand too so it only makes sense. I do tend to instantly go back and fix stuff. I fixed one thing but I missed a word or two that I never even use. 

Taking notes in college because of this speed can be a real pain!

Edit: Did I forget to mention that I usually type with just my index fingers? I sometimes use the other parts of my hand to type but truthfully, I am so used to typing this way it is sad.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 20, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> You type 213 characters per minute
> You have 39 correct words and
> you have 0 wrong words
> 
> ...


What is your WPM? 39?


Superderek: I'm not trying to be offensive in anyway, but I don't see how somone can be that slow  Typing at around 92/104, is just natural for me.


----------



## Helbrecht (Sep 20, 2011)

Dyspraxia be damned, I can manage ninety words a minute when I'm really trying. When I'm not, I can hit about seventy if I know exactly what I'm going to say and fifty if I have to stop and think.


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 24, 2011)

I suck. Best I can do is 71 wpm on that test. I think I'd do better if it had sentences instead of random words. I used to be better.

Pretty sucky wpm for a writer...


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

I just took the test and I type 73 wpm, with no errors.  I have been typing for about 20 years or so now.  I thought I was doing 
pretty good until I saw some of the other scores being over 100!  I guess I need some more practice still.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 25, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I just took the test and I type 73 wpm, with no errors.  I have been typing for about 20 years or so now.  I thought I was doing
> pretty good until I saw some of the other scores being over 100!  I guess I need some more practice still.


 Don't worry, Dreamer, that just means you aren't as much of a "nerd" as me. I've only been typing for a few years and I'm around 92 average/best 104 WPM.


----------



## Superderek (Sep 25, 2011)

Xanados said:


> I don't see how somone can be that slow


Oh believe me, there _are ways_. Specially when you naturally handicap yourself and happen to be a bit slower in the first place. My hand writing is _even slower_ than my typing. Which only goes to show why I Skype call and voice chat rather than type messages or text. Texting is just terrible for me.

I guess after years and years of never bothering to type with my hand correctly, I just went into the terrible two finger typing method. A shame, really.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 26, 2011)

Superderek said:


> Oh believe me, there _are ways_. Specially when you naturally handicap yourself and happen to be a bit slower in the first place. My hand writing is _even slower_ than my typing. Which only goes to show why I Skype call and voice chat rather than type messages or text. Texting is just terrible for me.
> 
> I guess after years and years of never bothering to type with my hand correctly, I just went into the terrible two finger typing method. A shame, really.


I use about 3-4 and fingers and use no established method. I'm not kidding. I just do it. Hard to explain


----------



## Dragonie (Sep 26, 2011)

I got an average of 84WPM on that test and I blame the fact that I haven't had my morning coffee yet!  I think when I took it before I got somewhere in the 90s.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Sep 26, 2011)

Xanados said:


> What is your WPM? 39?




LOL not a clue I guess???
Was not paying that much attn because I know I can do better.... random jibberish is not my thing. Let me type out my own stuff and I fly over the keys.  

These tests are designed to let you fail imho. 
Can't speed read your sol.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 27, 2011)

68 words per minute. Nuts! I was hoping for something faster. I shall keep trying! This is great!

Well I seem to be stuck around 84... not good enough! Buaha!


----------



## Helbrecht (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay, I've just done the test linked in the first post. Forget what I said earlier.

"You type 638 characters per minute
You have 118 correct words and
you have 1 wrong words"

WEEEE ARE THE CHAAMPIIIOOOONS MY FRIIIEEENNNNDS


----------



## Xanados (Sep 29, 2011)

Helbrecht said:


> Okay, I've just done the test linked in the first post. Forget what I said earlier.
> 
> "You type 638 characters per minute
> You have 118 correct words and
> ...


118WPM? Congrats.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 29, 2011)

37 wpm with my thumbs on my phone's keyboard... not sure what to think of that, whether good or bad. Maybe I'll do it again in my computer animation class tomorrow and see what I am with all my fingers on a full keyboard.


----------

